# WOMENS PADDLING TRIP?



## mariann (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

I just started a new company in Norway last year, called www.norwaydaze.com 
We run kayaking trips for all levels.. over the winter I have been toying with the idea of maybe offering an "All girls week", with only females on board... If anybody have some thoughts whereas this would be interesting (or is it just in my head that I sometimes think that girls prefer to paddle with girls....), I would love some thoughts on this subject...

Mariann Saether


----------



## waterlily (Dec 1, 2006)

all girl outings are always a good way to get girls involved. girls at play does a mexico trip that is highly successful from what i understand. i would think offering your class three/four adventure would be the best way to go, taking time to teach little tech things like boofing or how to drop a small waterfall. 

sounds like fun! and the scenery, wow!


----------



## Sue M (Feb 12, 2007)

*Definitely!*

I would definitely be interested in a girls paddling trip. My paddling buds are mostly guys so it would be refreshing to go on a girls trip. I would love to go somewhere from Christmas through new years this year if anyone is interested. Somewhere warm is key for that time of year! 
Sue 8)


----------



## H2Owoman (Sep 29, 2006)

*river trips*

There have been multiple companies out there that have started catering to woman who do not want to be surrounded by male issues while on river trips, either because it is their first trip, and they are unsure of themselves or for other reasons.

A trip I am thinking about doing this year is in Baja and is a women's sea kayaking Halloween trip. There are also ALL women trips on concessionaires in Dinosaur National Monument and throughout the west. Another movement in the US is the Outdoor Women's programs throughout the states that cater to women who would like to learn outdoor activities like fishing, hunting, boating, and such. These programs grow every year in popularity and allow women to learn new activities without being concerned about what the guy thinks?!


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

*Women's trip in Ecuador*

Hi There,

Small World Adventures has been offering an All-Women's paddling trip in Ecuador for a few years now, but have gotten surprisingly few inquiries. Given this, I'm psyched to hear that there are a number of women out there who would be excited about such a thing. 
We can definitely re-instate the the trip if enough people are interested. 
In the past we offered both a class III trip and IV- trip (but can also customize).
Ecuador is a great place to escape to for a week in the middle of winter. 
Does paddling in a shorty top sound nice?

Contact me for more information
[email protected]


----------



## H2Owoman (Sep 29, 2006)

*woman's trips*

Darcy,
It sounds great. I actually just came back from Ecuador. I have friends down there who would probably be interested in ALL womans' trips. A good place to drop your information would be at the Outdoor Woman's website, and other locations that focus on woman in the outdoors programs.


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

*Women's trip in Ecuador*

Great, I will check out Outdoor Women.

In the meantime, if you have a crew that would be interested, contact me at [email protected]
We are very open to doing customized trips, so you can pick whatever level you want to kayak at, and decide if you want a playboating week, a creeking week, or something in between.


----------



## mariann (Jun 4, 2006)

*Equador*

I love Equador, spent three months there one year, just stunning surroundings and beautiful rivers. 

Good luck!

Mariann Sæther


----------



## Strider (Mar 12, 2004)

*Women's Baja trip*

Are you still thinking of organizing an all women's trip to Baja around Halloween? I'd be interested, I used to guide in Baja and would love an excuse to go back. I have lots of maps and info on great surf and expedition areas.
Kim



H2Owoman said:


> There have been multiple companies out there that have started catering to woman who do not want to be surrounded by male issues while on river trips, either because it is their first trip, and they are unsure of themselves or for other reasons.
> 
> A trip I am thinking about doing this year is in Baja and is a women's sea kayaking Halloween trip. There are also ALL women trips on concessionaires in Dinosaur National Monument and throughout the west. Another movement in the US is the Outdoor Women's programs throughout the states that cater to women who would like to learn outdoor activities like fishing, hunting, boating, and such. These programs grow every year in popularity and allow women to learn new activities without being concerned about what the guy thinks?!


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

*Ecuador-Norway*

Thanks Mariann,

Yes, Ecuador is great--lots to offer besides the outstanding kayaking.

Have fun over in Norway. I haven't made it there yet, but it's on the list. 
Maybe we should talk!

Darcy


----------

